# Scarbelly's Smoked Nuts & Avocado-Cornbread Muffins



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2011)

*THANK YOU SCARBELLY !!!*

[h3] [/h3]
I got a care package from my Buddy "Scarbelly" last week---What a guy !!!!

Gary sent me a bag of his Awesome Smoked Mixed Nuts. They didn't last long, as my Son helped devour them during the Penn State game.

He also sent me some Avocados!!!

I never had Avocados before, and I tried just tasting it fresh, but it didn't thrill me.

However, Gary also sent me a couple of Avocado recipe links, so I had all kinds of options to use these beautiful California Avos with.

As you will see below, my favorite was the Avocado-Cornbread Muffins. They were very good, and even better after I poured a little real maple syrup on them, and nuked them up a little!!!

I also stirred up a mixture of Salsa & Avocado for a pretty tasty Dip to use on some "Scoops".

I didn't take any pictures of the nuts, but here is a link to a great thread.

Link to Scarbelly's Chipotle/Garlic Mixed Nuts:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111474/chipotle-garlic-mixed-nuts    

 I did take some pics of my Muffin making (Below), and the Salsa.[h3] [/h3]

[h3]Recipe:[/h3][h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
1 cup all-purpose flour
½ cup cornmeal
1/3 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
2 eggs, lightly beaten
¼ cup whole milk
1 large ripe avocado, peeled, pitted, mashed
[h3]Directions:[/h3]
1) Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a 12-muffin tray.

2) Sift together flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder, and salt in a large bowl. Whisk in eggs and milk until smooth. Add avocado and mix until just smooth.

3) Pour mixture into prepared muffin tray. Bake until tops turn golden, about 25 minutes. Cool 10 minutes in tray; remove to wire rack to cool completely.

Link to recipe source:

http://www.avocadorecipes.net/avocado-cornbread.html

BTW: I didn't have any "Whole Milk", so I used 2 ounces of Butter Milk, and one ounce of 2% Milk---Worked Great !

Thanks A Lot Gary----You're the Greatest !!!

And thank you all for looking,

Bear

Everything I used:








Mashed up Avocado:







All mixed up:







Popped into oven:







About a half hour later--------Beautiful !!!







Hmmm, these would be good for St Patty's Day!!!







Dip below is about half & half Salsa & Avocado:







FINI


----------



## squirrel (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh man, Papa Bear! Those muffins look awesome. I would love to have some fresh avacados, can't get anything worth a poop around here. Nice salsa too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2011)

The muffins look awesome Bear!

We love avocados, grow our own.

Course they're not "California", but they are darn good.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 18, 2011)

Simply amazing, Man you guys are killing me. I am dying to try so many recipes.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## alelover (Oct 18, 2011)

Those look perfect for St. Pat's Bear. For anytime really. I never heard of an avocado corn muffin before. Sounds interesting. Long time no see Squirrel. Hope all is well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Oh man, Papa Bear! Those muffins look awesome. I would love to have some fresh avacados, can't get anything worth a poop around here. Nice salsa too!


Thanks Squirrel!!!

Probably the first time I ever put anything in an oven that wasn't MEAT ! Momma Bear was watching closely !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear
 




SmokinAl said:


> The muffins look awesome Bear!
> 
> We love avocados, grow our own.
> 
> Course they're not "California", but they are darn good.


Thanks Al !!

Bear




SQWIB said:


> Simply amazing, Man you guys are killing me. I am dying to try so many recipes.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks SQWIB !!!

Just trying to get even !!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2011)

Man those look good Bear. I have never had avocado in a muffin. I have had them deep fried and in ice cream but not in a muffin.

Glad you liked them.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 18, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I have never had avocado in a muffin.


X's 2............looks and sounds good.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 19, 2011)

NEVER HAD AN AVOCADO!!?? LOL

Damn I grew up on them things, I swear my mom probably juiced them and put them in my baby bottle.... lol. (I am originally from Santa Barbara.... lots and lots of avo's around there).

Another fun one is to find somebody who has never eaten an artichoke and plunk one down in front of them, then watch their face as they try to figure out what the heck it is and how to eat it... lol. (not that I would ever do anything like that.... lol)


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, those muffins look awesome!  I would slice them puppies and fill them with some kind of a shrimp concoction, ...we have an avocado tree, couple a more months and I'll be trying this recipe for sure.

I have Gary's smoked nuts on the To Do _soon_ list, I'll probably try them before the muffins.

Good to see ya trying something new, ...soon you will be cooking a 5 course meal.  LOL

Gene


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 19, 2011)

O Boy O Boy it looks amazing  .great idea i love avocado but never had it in a muffin .

Bear ,, your Salmon on the muffin with a mix of 2 boiled eggs i tbs mayo 1 tsp mustard salt to taste on top of the muffin,  yummy.

great job Bear


----------



## dtcunni (Oct 19, 2011)

Bear, you just don't know how much I would love to try one of your dishes sometime! :drool


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Man those look good Bear. I have never had avocado in a muffin. I have had them deep fried and in ice cream but not in a muffin.
> 
> Glad you liked them.


Thanks again Gary!!!

Would have never happened without you!!

Now Mrs Bear says, "Oh those---I've seen those at the store. Their about $2 a piece".

Bear




chefrob said:


> X's 2............looks and sounds good.


Thanks Rob---Gary made me do it !

Bear
 




JIRodriguez said:


> NEVER HAD AN AVOCADO!!?? LOL
> 
> Damn I grew up on them things, I swear my mom probably juiced them and put them in my baby bottle.... lol. (I am originally from Santa Barbara.... lots and lots of avo's around there).
> 
> Another fun one is to find somebody who has never eaten an artichoke and plunk one down in front of them, then watch their face as they try to figure out what the heck it is and how to eat it... lol. (not that I would ever do anything like that.... lol)


Thanks Johnny!!!

I know about Artichokes & their hearts.

Twenty years ago, when my Dad was on his last leg, he was eating a lot of them. He thought they would save him. It didn't work.

RIP, Dad.

Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The muffins look awesome Bear!
> 
> We love avocados, grow our own.
> 
> Course they're not "California", but they are darn good.* Are they those the huge ones about 2 or 3 times the size of Haas?*


*Master Bear,*

*You are truly a Master of food in all ways. Pit...grill...and now oven!*

*I could eat that whole tray of muffins. I never met an avocado I didn't like but never tried muffins*

*But they sure look fine. Thanks for the look see.*







*JC*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 19, 2011)

Those muffins look interesting. not a huge avocado fan. Might have to try those. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## roller (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice job bear I love Avocados eat them almost everyday Dr. said they are real good for you...Where my daughter lives in Ca. there are miles and miles of them...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Wow, those muffins look awesome! * I would slice them puppies and fill them with some kind of a shrimp concoction,* ...we have an avocado tree, couple a more months and I'll be trying this recipe for sure.
> 
> I have Gary's smoked nuts on the To Do _soon_ list, I'll probably try them before the muffins.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gene!!!

Shrimp filled??? Awesome Idea!!!!

LOL---5 course meal, no problem, as long as it's Meat, Meat, Meat, Meat, and-----More Meat !

Bear
 




africanmeat said:


> O Boy O Boy it looks amazing  .great idea i love avocado but never had it in a muffin .
> 
> Bear ,, your Salmon on the muffin with a mix of 2 boiled eggs i tbs mayo 1 tsp mustard salt to taste on top of the muffin,  yummy.
> 
> great job Bear


Thanks Aaron!!!

Hey, My thread is supposed to make your drool---Now your ideas there are getting my salivary glands activated!!!!

Bear




Dtcunni said:


> Bear, you just don't know how much I would love to try one of your dishes sometime!


Thank You Much!!!

You can handle it---My stuff is easy!!!--------I've seen a few of your threads!!!  6th place Comp ?!?!!----4th Place Chicken!!!---Not too shabby in my book!!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *Master Bear,*
> 
> *You are truly a Master of food in all ways. Pit...grill...and now oven!*
> 
> ...


Thanks JC !!!

Those 12 didn't last long & I think the Mrs had 1.

Bear




bmudd14474 said:


> Those muffins look interesting. not a huge avocado fan. Might have to try those.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks Brian,

The muffins were definitely the best of what I tried.

I like Gene's idea with throwing a couple shrimp in them!!!

Bear


----------

